# Long Time Coming!!!



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

After 3 years of chasing this buck on our family farm I finally put him down the evening of October 9 this year. 2 years ago all on the same weekend this buck jumped my string at 40 yards and I got a non lethal arrow into him(It was my fault, i miss ranged him and arrow hit high). After that he disappeared until the next year were I was not only glad to see him alive but had actually grew some, he was quite ghostly as i only saw him twice all of last year and he stayed out of range. No game cam pics or sightings again until the evening of Oct 9th this year and a heart shot at 35 yards did him in. I guess a combonation of age and the drought he lost some mass and tine length this year, Taxidermist estimates him to be 8.5 years old, 18.5 inside spred, main frame 10 with a split brow, 134 b/c. To add to it, while cleaning him i was cutting out his left backstrap and my kife hit something metal, out fall my 2 blade buzz cut broadhead from 2 years ago!! Its been real fun chaseing this guy and tradeing blows with him the last few years and I can't tell you how happy I am to finally get the better of him.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good kill. That racks got some personality.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great story! Good job staying after him!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great post and congrats!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job, looks like a nice rack.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool story. Congrats!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Good for you, that's a truly nice buck!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great job, congrats


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool that ya got your other broadhead back. Ha!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to stay after it hard core!
Nice buck.


----------

